# Childs Castle Bed WIP



## marku (8 Dec 2013)

Hi,

Following the great advice on this project regarding how to fix it together I thought I would post a few pics of the progress so far on Saturday I managed to get a good few hours done and make a really good start, I was hoping to have this finished by xmas but I think that may be ambitious now. Although for once I have drawn this project which does speed things up I have discovered.

I don't have much experience of building this sort of thing so I might be asking for a lot of advice, sorry.

Could anyone advise on dust extraction, I was cutting the wood with a Dewalt circular with guide rail and a Matabo jig saw and had no real problems until I tried to rout the top of the bed which makes up the battlement. I thought it would be best to cut out one template and use a bearing guided cutter to trim around it several times which worked well apart from MDF dust everywhere.

I quickly put on my spray respirator, but is there any better way to reduce the amount of airborne dust, the router is a Makita and I have been using a metabo hoover type dust extractor or is this just the nature of routing MDF.

As ever the dogs been checking on quality.

Mark


----------



## blackrodd (8 Dec 2013)

A spray respirator is no good for dust prevention! you need a different mask or change the end cartridge for the appropriate one. 
Personally, I don't work MDF indoors, as I don't have a first class extraction system, and the dust lays and is a constant hazard. I go outside and still use a mask Its evil stuff. 
If it's raining then I put the job back a bit.
The bed is looking good, who is going to paint the stone work?
HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## paulm (8 Dec 2013)

Looks good so far Mark 

I've got a few different routers, the dust extraction is best on the dewalt 621 (I think that's the model number) as it extracts from the work area and up one of the router pillars, the downside is that the plastic shroud it uses around the cutter gets in the way when changing cutters, and it's only a 1/4" router.

The other routers are 1/2" and have different dust extraction arrangements with different levels of efficiency but none entirely successful, although some success is better than none I guess. 

When using mdf I use a good quality face mask or filter helmet, and a workshop air filter as well as extraction at source, everything helps I guess.

Look forwards to some more wip pics.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Mar_mite (8 Dec 2013)

I've got the same saw and router as you. I find the dust extraction on the saw quite good. But the router extraction it rubbish. If I'm routing along an edge I use it one handed and with the other hand hold a hover hose underneath the base. Oh and pull my T-shirt up over my mouth.


----------



## marku (8 Dec 2013)

Thanks,

Sounds like I need a better respirator I thought a decent spray mask would stop the dust, I will give the company I get the cartridges for the masks a call in the morning and see if they can advise.

I found the Makita router in a bulk load of parts I bought at work as an unexpected bonus, however the dust extraction seems rubbish so I might stick to the cheaper router that has dust extraction up one of the pillars unfortunately it is a pain to set up.

Not sure about one handed routing, having experimented with a router cutter 2 years ago it removes flesh and bone more easily than wood, I now have no feeling in one finger and a lovely shape to the bone. I have been very careful ever since!

Painting is down to me, no idea how to tackle it yet, we do have spray equipment but we only normally spray steel, so some luck may be needed.

Mark


----------



## Baldhead (9 Dec 2013)

blackrodd":9h3hblfo said:


> A spray respirator is no good for dust prevention! you need a different mask or change the end cartridge for the appropriate one.
> Personally, I don't work MDF indoors, as I don't have a first class extraction system, and the dust lays and is a constant hazard. I go outside and still use a mask Its evil stuff.
> If it's raining then I put the job back a bit.
> The bed is looking good, who is going to paint the stone work?
> HTH Regards Rodders


+1 for cutting outside and also a good quality mask. 

I once saw a mock 'stone' fireplace made of wood, if you apply masking tapes her the cement would be, then stick on some bits of polystyrene tiles roughly, paint watered down PVA onto the surface and throw on some sand, build up the PVA sand until your happy then paint the stone different colours. It looked really effective but I'm not sure it would work on a bed, but give it some thought.

Baldhead

Edit: Can you still get polystyrene tiles?


----------



## My63 (9 Dec 2013)

Hi Marku 
What about stone wall wallpaper like this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/7320-02-Brick ... 1076410619

Did a quick search lots about

M


----------



## marku (9 Dec 2013)

I like the idea of the stonewall wall paper, 

I was thinking of spraying the whole thing light grey and then making up some templates and blowing in some other shades to make the effect, but maybe I could paint it grey and then wallpaper the front as this is all that will be seen.

I need to order some more wood to make the drawers under the steps and bed, having read the comments about dust and MDF is there an alternative, I was thinking about faced boards that would save painting time as well.

Thanks 

Mark


----------



## marku (22 Dec 2013)

Well works been busy so progress has been a little slow,

But I have the basic carcass finished and primed although I still have some more details to make and the drawers under the steps.

The biggest problem has been our very small staircase, I made a trial piece from four small pieces of wood bolted together in a rectangle and discovered just how small the bits have to be to actually fit up the stairs.

The design has changed a bit to allow for this and also my wife couldn't see into the bed because it was to high, so its been made lower.

With a bit of luck I will finish painting it in the morning and make a start on the drawers.

Mark


----------



## blackrodd (22 Dec 2013)

Looking really good Marku, I can see the fortunate "knight" being very happy with it! 
MDF really does work well despite the dust issues. Regards Rodders


----------



## paulm (22 Dec 2013)

The look on your lad's face when he see's it will be priceless Mark 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## rspsteve (23 Dec 2013)

Looks fab...i am just getting into woodwork and will try and build something like this for my grandson .


----------



## SteveF (23 Dec 2013)

a bit late now I guessing

could you hinge the top half so that it folds forward
would make changing bedding easier

I hinged this one


----------



## marku (23 Dec 2013)

Thanks, 

Hinging it would of been a good idea but a bit to far down the line now for that sort of change. 

I have been having fun trying to find a paint to spray it with I ended up just using dulux satinwood paint, I had given up the idea of spraying it because of trying to find suitable paint. When I poured some of the dulux into the roller tray I thought it looked like it would go through the spray gun. 

There was not any grey dulux in B&Q but they had white and black. 

I gave it a go and it sprayed fine without thinning, its not as smooth as you would want for a kitchen but this is a castle. 

The wallpaper turned up so hopefully installing the bed tomorrow ready for Xmas, this didn't start out as an xmas present but the timing is just right. 

The wallpaper was a great idea so thank you very much for that one I wouldn't of thought of it myself. 

I didn't paint the front grey because I thought the wallpaper would stick better to the primer.

Mark


----------



## doctor Bob (23 Dec 2013)

Looks great.

Are you leaving the turret cut outs open, I ask because I would judge that to be a hazard to a young child (hanging issues). Sorry but thought it was necessary to mention it.


----------



## marku (23 Dec 2013)

Hi

Thanks, I hadn't thought of that I think the gaps are bigger than there heads so they shouldn't get stuck. I will have a look in the morning and change it if needed.

Mark


----------



## marku (27 Dec 2013)

Well I managed to get the bed assembled in Charlies room on Christmas eve, quite tricky assembling it in such a small place but it went together OK, the floor appears to be fairly uneven which meant fiddling around a bit. But it was finished enough to sleep in for Xmas.

Today I got time to finish off the main bed by applying the stone effect wall paper.

Our eldest son has moved in to the bottom of the castle and hasn't slept in his room since but they both appear to be quite happy with their new quarters which was the main aim. I think I will end up building another bed just to get our eldest back in his own room.

I picked up some battery operated LED lights with motion sensors from homebase so the lights come on automatically when he comes down the steps at night.

Just the drawers to make now,

I did take some photos but very difficult in a small room.

Would anyone want quite a bit of 18mm Moisture resistant MDF there are a lot of off cuts, I cant store them so they will be disposed of quite soon.

Thanks for the advice again.

Mark


----------



## Halo Jones (28 Dec 2013)

That is really cool. Would quite like one for myself


----------



## MMUK (28 Dec 2013)

Nice work =D> 

What you failed to say though Mark is that your eldest is an adult :wink: :lol:


----------



## marku (28 Dec 2013)

Thanks for the comments

Our eldest son is seven so not quite an adult, he would now like a new bed. He thinks a tree house would be good in his room. So I think I will be building another bed in a few weeks time.

My wife managed to find some good stickers which have now been applied, which finished the job off (apart from some drawers).

Mark


----------



## My63 (28 Dec 2013)

Well done mark a fantastic result.
Tree house sounds like a bed on stilts disguised as branches to me.
Best of luck 
Michael.


----------



## paulm (29 Dec 2013)

Looks great Mark, bet he was well chuffed 

Expect all his mates will want one too when they see it !

Cheers. Paul


----------



## Roughcut (29 Dec 2013)

Looks fantastic!
The wallpaper really adds the finishing touch.
What a great dad you are.


----------

